
Show HN: Donald Trump Votewiser - huskyr
http://www.volkskrant.nl/kijkverder/2016/trump/
======
throwaway21816
hahaha dude upvoted you sure got me with your funny trump meme!
xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

------
plugnburn
Funny page.

P.S. Hello from invaded Ukraine.

